# General > Recipes >  Chip tips

## steeko

Does anyone have any little tips for making really nice chips? Doing something different than just peeling spuds and putting them in the fryer?

----------


## orkneycadian

> Doing something different than just peeling spuds and putting them in the fryer?


I find that an intermediate step of cutting them lengthways into chip shaped sticks works wonders!  :Wink: 

Seriously though, twice cooking them makes for better chips at home, as the average domestic fryer doesn't have the oomph in it to keep the dripping hot enough when you dunk a load of cold tatties in it.

Half cook them, then lift them out and let the dripping temperature recover so that the fryer thermostat clicks out (light goes off if there is one).  Then put the chips back in to finish off in the now hot again dripping.

----------


## Dadie

Tattie wedges done in the oven coated with flour and whatever herbs and spices lurking in the cupboard (bung all in a bag and shake)
put in a tray in a hot oven for 30-40 mins drizzle with oil if wanted.

----------


## steeko

[QUOTE=orkneycadian;824491]I find that an intermediate step of cutting them lengthways into chip shaped sticks works wonders!  :Wink: 

Very good orkneycadian!

----------


## orkneycadian

> Tattie wedges done in the oven coated with flour


Or if your being posh, and following Nigella, coat them in semolina!

----------


## starflower

I boil my tatties for about 5 mins, then coat them with oil and soya sauce, put them in the oven for about 25mins at gas 7/8, yummy

----------


## SunnyChick

Slice yer tatties any way ye fancy (don't even bother to peel them first).

Whack the oven up to 220oC.

Fling them into a roasting tin.

Add a splash of olive oil (just a splash, not too much).

If you are brave, then season with generous amounts of any/all of the following:  Cajun, Black Pepper, Cayenne Pepper, Extra Hot Chilli Powder, Roesmary, Turmeric, Cumin & Corriander for a real flavour explosion!

Alternatively, just add some salt and pepper.

Cook for about an hour, turning at least twice over during cooking.

If you are going for spicy, then I would serve with some mayo!

----------


## Hoida

After peeling and cutting them soak them in boiling water for 10-15 minutes, drain and take any moisture off then fry in hot oil--Lovely

----------


## Crackeday

I find the best way is
 1.peel and chip
2.place in a bowl of boiled water for 10 mins.
3. Drain and blanch in dripping at 170 until slightly soft without colour.
4. Retry at 190 until crisp and golden.

I find this is the best way and have done it like this for years, the boiling water removes slot of starch to make them lighter. Dripping makes a big difference, gives an old chipper taste.
For healthier reasons alot of chippies use oil now which I'm not as fond of.

----------


## Dadie

Think the use of oil these days are to do with vegetarians wanting chips from a chippie!
Some even have a separate fryer to cook veggie burgers (and other non meat products) in.

----------


## Leanne

> I find the best way is
>  1.peel and chip
> 2.place in a bowl of boiled water for 10 mins.
> 3. Drain and blanch in dripping at 170 until slightly soft without colour.
> 4. Retry at 190 until crisp and golden.
> 
> I find this is the best way and have done it like this for years, the boiling water removes slot of starch to make them lighter. Dripping makes a big difference, gives an old chipper taste.
> For healthier reasons alot of chippies use oil now which I'm not as fond of.


The molecular gastronomy genius, Heston Blumenthal, will agree with you there. He tried all different ways of cooking chips and tested with a decibel meter which had the best crunch. His conclusion was plunge the potatoes (thick cut works best) into boiled water and leave for 10 minutes, drain and rinse and leave in the fridge to cool. Lightly dust with polenta flour and fry at 170 until they float (cooked) but have no colour, drain and cool in the fridge. Refry at 190 until golden brown.

It's such a faff but they are gorgeous!!

My personal adaptation is to do the above but before the second fry dip in fish batter - battered chips are the daddy!! Make sure the oil is hotter though or you'll have soggy batter.

----------


## orkneycadian

> Think the use of oil these days are to do with vegetarians wanting chips from a chippie!
> Some even have a separate fryer to cook veggie burgers (and other non meat products) in.


Shouldn't they just stick to salads?

----------

